# Help with ICD-9 for Normal Liver Parenchyma



## ojustus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all,

OK I am stumped on finding a dx code.  The physician did a liver biopsy on a patient with a history of elevated liver enzymes.  The path report come back stating "Essentially normal liver parenchyma".

Help??  I can not find this dx code anywhere.  I know if she still had elevated liver enzymes it would be 790.5 but that is not the case.

Olivia- CPC-H


----------

